# Perches



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd appreciate some thoughts on perches for my young bird loft.

I followed advice from a US fancier and built 'poopless' perches. They are about four inches deep by thirteen high by eleven wide. This is the photo I copied to make my perches










Several old fanciers who have been to look at my loft have commented negatively about the perches, saying they are not wide enough, that the birds are not comfortable, that they are much happier in 9"x9"x9" boxes. I'm not sure if their comments are true or whether they are set in their old ways and resistant to new ideas and change.

I don't mind scraping perches  and if the general consensus is to change them then, of course, I shall.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My husband built a loft for a friend and he put in the same kind of perches. I've tried to get him to build me some for my loft, but..........he won't.......I'll have to find a picture of the perches he built. The only difference in the ones he built and yours are that the 2 X 4 that they are standing on has a 1 x 2 strip attached to the back plus the walls were not finished and the perches were attached to the wall studs. So the birds actually have 7 or 8 inches of space instead of 4 inches. They may be a little uncomfortable crammed up against the wall like that but the general idea is great. I would love to have some

PS: I just showed the pic to my husband.....he says a 2 x 4 is actually only 3 1/2 inches wide and that the bird definately do not have enough space width wise.........The whole set of perches need to be pulled away from the wall by attaching boards to the back of them. I'll go look for my picture........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Here are the pics.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Renee. I didn't understand what you meant till I looked at the photos - so the old guys were right! My poor babies - I'll get this sorted asap.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea.........they've got 3 1/2 inches of space.......not much. They'll love you when you get it fixed......... Those old guys do know a thing or two I guess..............LOL


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I hardly dare admit to this....some of the poor things have even less than 3 1/2" as I carefully cut the perches to fit around the wall struts and butt against the wall!!   

I can rectify that tomorrow by moving the brackets onto the wall struts - that will pull the perches another 2" away from the wall and then I'll start over with new perches after our holidays.

Thanks again
Sue


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think it is a great idea, but does need to be moved out more.

The birds on the picture look neatly organized though, having to sit sideways, but I'm sure you can remedy the situation .


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

thats near the old box perch idea. now if you move them out 3 to 4 inches from the wall they have more space And if you box them in all the way less fighting. Then there are v perches you can make and off set them Its a matter of choice. Box perches you can get your birds pretty easy to handle.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> thats near the old boz perch idea. now if you move them out 3 to 4 inches from the wall they have more space And if you box them in all the way less fighting. Then there are v perches you can make and off set them Its a matter of choice. Box perches you can get your birds pretty easy to handle.


I've never liked the V Perches. They look so "skinny" and when I go in the loft and see a bird relaxing on it's 2 x 4, wing hanging down, just "chillin".......well they couldn't possibly be that comfortable on a V perch.....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*1x6*

PIGEONPOO, There is nothing wrong with that style of perch,except I would use 1x6 lumber. GEORGE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I use 12 X 12 X12 box perches in the shelters. They sell them ready made at Boddy and Ridewood http://www.everythingforpets.com/category/use.dept.168/ but I had mine made for me. [email protected] also sell rest perches and V perches.

You have to ensure that they the perches are placed in such a position that they can't poop on top of each other.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link Cynthia.

I tried to pull the perches forwards but it was beyond my joinery skills! So, they are now, temporarily, on two long pole perches......they certainly looked quite happy last night and there was no quarreling over the space!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When i used box perches. I made them out of 1x4 then they were 12x12 box holes for the birds. You can take the 1x4 frame up the size you want to make then space the other boards 1 foot apart. Then cut your spacing boards 1 foot long each to the amount you will need. Nail them every other one first then go back toe nail the remander ones Paint it if you want. Then mount it to the wall in front of your 2x4s this gives the 3 1/2 inche spacing offset from the wall this size will more then work for you. when you go largere then 1x4 they tend to put more droppings on the perch. The 1x4 protects them fromother birds droppings. reduces fighting and makes it easy to catch and have your birds more relaxed in the loft. But like it has been said some like the v perch better It is a mater of choice. You will noice the birds like the higher perches they will find there own perch then the others will settle for which perch they can get try to end your perches about 2 feet off the floor at least.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you Re Lee.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I prefer boxes as its a bit easier to catch the bird - its not so easy to fly away from your hands as with V perches but they do work though.

I like your setup pigeonpoo - once they are wider they will be great - good luck!


----------

